
How AI provided early warnings of the Wuhan virus - smaili
https://qz.com/1791222/how-artificial-intelligence-provided-early-warning-of-wuhan-virus/
======
t223
I think this is a intrinsically misleading article. The CDC and WHO are
conservative because they can’t afford to cry wolf. Some no name startup can
make arbitrary claims and then argue in hindsight.

“Toronto startup whose AI-driven health monitoring platform analyzes billions
of data points. Launched in 2014, the venture alerted its clients to the
outbreak on Dec. 31, well ahead of notifications from the World Health
Organization and US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.”

Let’s see their post-mortems of false positives.

